# scooter has left the building



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird scooter... perched on the entrance to his cage today and finally LEFT THE CAGE ON HIS OWN. i've had him for almost 3 months and as much as i leave the door open, he would NEVER even try to come out of the cage, even with something to step up to the ledge. just now i looked over and there he is, and he has now just 'flown the coop' to the other side of the room all by himself.

99% of the time he is trying to exert all his effort to find a stray seed and get back into his cage. up until now he appeared to hate being out of his cage.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to know that Scooter has relaxed enough to venture out from his home turf!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Phew...I was concerned by the heading...I thought Scooter had escaped out your window!!

I'm glad to hear Scooter is getting more comfortable with his surroundings.
It's always exciting when they start to takethat extra step by themselves 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi badbird,

Sounds like Scooter is feeling at home these days. that's a good sign.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

sorry about the headline it was too late when i realized what i was saying. . . .

he's back in his cage now. his roaming around didnt last long. the door had shut somehow and he flew up to it and opened it with his beak! 

he doesn't really like to be held much and he hates my hands still but he is getting better.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't worry about the hand thing, it all resolves in time. 

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Don't worry about the hand thing, it all resolves in time.
> 
> fp



Yes...it resolves into where they feel confident to do that thing where their pupils shrink to pindots, and they bite with ALL THEIR MIGHT!!!- and even close their eyes as they twist the biteing! Lol...of course it does not hurt, and after a while they stop and take a breather, then renew the effort...!

...or not...(laughing...)

Really too, it is the 'fingers' that bother them sometimes, more than our hands themselves.

Something what can help with this sometimes, is to peck with them at the Seeds, with your crook'd index finger, if they will abide it, and that helps show them that the finger(s) are friendly and happy to share...and not pushing them out to be a Seed-Hog or anything.

This can graduate to preening on them a little, where one looks only at the spot one intends to preen, and does not look at their eye...


Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...it resolves into where they feel confident to do that thing where their pupils shrink to pindots, and they bite with ALL THEIR MIGHT!!!- and even close their eyes as they twist the biteing! Lol


LOL Phil!! You just described to a "T" how my young male, Ricky is with me


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Badbird,
You had me worried too.Your title made me think that he flew the coop and brought hack a terrible memory about "Tooters Adventure" almost a year ago.

He is getting comfortable with you and his surroundings,no doubt!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...it resolves into where they feel confident to do that thing where their pupils shrink to pindots, and they bite with ALL THEIR MIGHT!!!- and even close their eyes as they twist the biteing! Lol...of course it does not hurt, and after a while they stop and take a breather, then renew the effort...!




LOLOLOLOL that is my bird. biting and twisting.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...it resolves into where they feel confident to do that thing where their pupils shrink to pindots, and they bite with ALL THEIR MIGHT!!!- and even close their eyes as they twist the biteing!
> Phil
> Las Vegas


You got that right, Phil! It seems that Jesse actually gets zoned-out to the point of not even hearing us. 

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whew! I was worried that Scooter had *actually*left the building too, I' glad it isn't so.

He is feeling more comfy and at ease, and that is great news!


----------

